# Baby Eagle



## BLS86 (Jan 22, 2007)

I was hoping someone would have some information on this pistol. I couldn't find a great deal. I love the looks of it, but thats about all i know. I've also been trying to wait out the PX4 Subcompact, but am getting tired of waiting. Unfortunately, I can only afford one of the other. Does anyone have any experience with the Baby Eagles? Is it worth looking into or would I be better off waiting, based on the reputation of the full size PX4?


----------



## BLS86 (Jan 22, 2007)

I initially ran a search on this and didn't find much, but after manually flipping through the pages of the forums, I found a somewhat recent thread on this. So, I apologize for the similar thread, but if anyone has any additional information or advice, it would still be appreciated.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Baby Eagle is the name the IMI (IWI) Jericho 941 is sold by its US distributor, Magnum Research. The name change attempts to leverage the fame of the Desert Eagle that the Jericho resembles, athough they are 2 entirely different designs.

The Jericho is a modified version of the CZ 75 and uses the same slide in frame design. Changes include polygonal bore for higher muzzle speeds, a heavier dust cover to reduce muzzle flip and better springs. Older production uses parts from Tanfoglio of Italy. Available in service, semi-compact and compact sizes, metal and polymer. 

Jericho is currently in use by IDF and Israeli Police.

I like the lighter weight of a polymer for concealment especially in sub-compact guns. The trade off is the predictable increased muzzle flip and felt recoil.

Polymer Jerichos are a recent mod and I have yet to get my paws on one. As a rule I avoid buying guns of designs less than 5 years old.

If you want a service sized handgun, get the Jericho. If you want carry, PX-4sc.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had one..Dang good shooter. I ended up trading it off because I had a few others in that caliber and I had put it up..heh..I was simply offered way too much to say no. THe guy that has it now shoots it alot and it still functions perfectly:smt023


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I had a Beagle briefly and loved it while I had it! I sold it as it didn't really serve a purpose for me at the time (the only 9mm's I shoot are my carry guns) and I needed money to fund my AR.

It was a GREAT shooter! I had the full-size steel 9mm version. I put some of the Mag Research wrap around grips on it (w/finger grooves) and it made it a lot more comfortable. The thing was very heavy, but that made the recoil feel like nuthin'. It was dead nuts accurate too- I've never grouped so well with any other gun! In the 300ish rounds I owned it it was 100% reliable (I bought it LNIB, with only 1 magazine through it). The DA trigger was very long and firm, and a little gritty, which was to be expected as it was basically new, but the SA pull really made up for it! It was very smooth and had a nice break, with only a little bit of take up to the break. It reminded me of my old Charles Daly 1911's trigger.

If you can find one, check it out. It was a slick gun! I regret having to sell, it, but my AR was definitely worth it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like a bad little .45... I considered it myself.. Based on the CZ action but according to this review one of the better ones. Here's the review/write-up for your reading pleasure. :mrgreen:

http://www.gunblast.com/RKCampbell_BabyDesertEagle.htm


----------

